# Insurance on Uber Financing please answers?



## YMM01 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hello,

I am waiting for my background check to clear and I am interested the Uber financing. I am curious how is the insurance process work. Do I have to put down for a new insurance at the time of signing for a new vehicle with Uber Financing. I am so confused, how do I proceed in supplying insurance with Uber financing. How much should I have I understand $250 to put down, but do I have to deposit as well for the insurance?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Insurance rates will depend on your driving history and credit, call to get quotes or just go to GEICO, progressive, esurance, etc. Esurance works with ridesharers. Do this on different vehicles as some are more to insure based on theft rates, accident rates and other things so hondas normally cost more vs other cars.

Also try to get financing on your own first, if you have a couple thousand to out down you can normally get a cheaper rate vs ubers financing.


----------

